# Anyone want to split a tanker load of LIQUIDOW?



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

32 % Liquidow Calcium Chloride. $200 / 275 gallon tote, tax included.

That's roughly $0.72 per gallon delivered and put in your totes. My supplier after 5 years of listening to me whine ( I must not be very good at it ) has agreed to split a load. He is willing to fill your totes, delivered to your location, 3 tote minimum per stop, and 5 stops per truck load. 

Of course you can purchase other brine cheaper per gallon, but delivered to your location and in small quantities?

I am not profiting from this arrangement in any way other than the convenience of getting it delivered in a small quantity. I am going under the assumption that I will take 5 totes from this load. So there will be 10 more totes ( x 275 ) available.

If I can put this arrangement to good use he may make this deal again for us?

The one possible problem I see is a 0-100 mile one way limit. I live 56 miles from the supplier. Lemont to Marseilles is 56 miles, so if we can figure out something, or if you live along the way this might work?

Please post or PM me if you are interested or have any other questions.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jim....

we will be at $0.66 per gallon + tax ($0.0601 per lb.)
minimum of 3-275 gallon totes per stop with a max of 5 stops per truckload within 100 miles of Chicago.

feel free to contact me with any questions or if you need msds sheets or any additional info. I also have dry calcium chloride available in our Chicagoland warehouse if needed.

Thanks, guys.

Kevin
Sicalco, Ltd.
312-404-9207


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I think you had better wait before you thank me Kevhead. I don't seem to be doing so well at splitting a tanker load as of yet. 

Geesh, can't even get the contractor who buys MY salt brine, stores it in MY bulk tank, in MY driveway to pony up yet. 

See why I'm not a salesman? :laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

$50 a tote?????? lol 
Delivered to 48322 and i'll be your buddy! Thumbs Up


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

three totes added to Kubota's 1000 gal.......approx 2200 gallons avail on this TL.
Thanks.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

80 degrees out, I think it's going to take flurries in the air to get things moving this year?


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

3 totes left (825 gal) on this initial truckload. Thanks!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Kevin just been swamped the past week or so, I'll PM you about the remainder.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Kevin for splitting a tanker up for us small timers. For the other members it worked out so they are willing to split another load if anyones interested. They even delivered to my shop this time, instead of meeting along the highway. AWESOME> I'm in a residential neighborhood.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Shoot, I wish i would have seen this thread. I would have drove up to you place with a empty tote and had it filled while they were filling your tanks.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

dlcs;1383779 said:


> Shoot, I wish i would have seen this thread. I would have drove up to you place with a empty tote and had it filled while they were filling your tanks.


I can spare a tote if need be? Kevhead said they were starting to setup the next truckload. Now they know they have no problem getting in my place with that 4,000 gallon tanker they will be back. I only need about 500 gallons to carry me over.


----------



## kevhead20 (Jan 15, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1382362 said:


> Thanks Kevin for splitting a tanker up for us small timers. For the other members it worked out so they are willing to split another load if anyones interested. They even delivered to my shop this time, instead of meeting along the highway. AWESOME> I'm in a residential neighborhood.


It really is our pleasure.....we enjoy being involved in your opportunities. Thanks, again!!


----------

